# after advice



## youngun (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi

im after some advice, as a person that is trying to switch over from powerlifting/strongman to MMA would it be best to just try and stick to improving one particular area, ie get good at standup (boxing, kicking) and just focus mainly on one area first or try and learn a mix of all martial arts? kickboxing, BJJ etc etc


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd say it all depends on how much time/mobility/facilities you have around you to begin with?


----------



## youngun (Dec 20, 2009)

well lets say for arguments sake i had ideal conditions, access to all types of classes and time to train as i like


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

If that was the case then I wouldn't take the time to learn one individual art at a time, I'd be blasting them all from the off. In ideal circumstances I'd be training all of the core arts separately, so in a week:

Wrestling,

Boxing,

Submission Grappling/BJJ,

Thai

Supplemented by:

2 X Conditioning sessions

Couple of lifts (mainly squats/deads/bench and some olys)

MMA Sparring a couple of times and work with a good MMA coach to bring it all together.

How awesome that would be :thumb


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

MMAunltd said:


> If that was the case then I wouldn't take the time to learn one individual art at a time, I'd be blasting them all from the off. In ideal circumstances I'd be training all of the core arts separately, so in a week:
> 
> Wrestling,
> 
> ...


Too much for the average guy to even think about!


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

theheft said:


> Too much for the average guy to even think about!





youngun said:


> well lets say for arguments sake i had ideal conditions, access to all types of classes and time to train as i like


!!!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

MMAunltd said:


> If that was the case then I wouldn't take the time to learn one individual art at a time, I'd be blasting them all from the off. In ideal circumstances I'd be training all of the core arts separately, so in a week:
> 
> Wrestling,
> 
> ...


:good:whs


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

gotta agree, if you can do it all - do it :thumb ...even when I did not have lots of time (i.e holding down a 40plus hour job) I still done thai 3 times a week, BJJ 2-3 times a week - weights or conditioning x's 2.


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

MMAunltd said:


> !!!


Sorry didnt really read the first post properly, just read through yours and got depressed because I cant do it haha!


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Go for them all and see which one you like tbh.

I crossed over from a bodybuilding background (damn it but hey, enjoyed it at the time).


----------



## youngun (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks for your advice guys.

regarding cardio vascular fitness apart from the fitness you get from bag work, sparing, wrestling etc how much extra fitness training such as running, skipping etc do you do?


----------

